# So many swords



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

So here's my 29g will soon be upgrading to a 55 or more. I know it's a bit over stocked. 
3 angels ~6 months old
4 kuhli loaches.
1 clown pleco
1 juv jewel cichlid
1 juv albino tiger Oscar.
And a common pleco(4inches).

The Oscar will go in a different tank he's just in there to grow some. Same with the pleco.

On to the plants!
3 amazon swords.
1 melon sword
1 red melon sword
1 red flame sword
6 small ludwigia repens
1 anbuias nana
Bits of rogue java moss.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Awful stocking, at that rate you will need like a 150G or something...
Clown loaches get HUGE and a 100G is basically the general tank size for them, if not a 125 or 150. the oscar as you stated will need its own separate tank. The cichlid, i would return but up to you. Angels you could put with the clowns.


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

Clown pleco not loach.


Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Khaoticworld said:


> Clown pleco not loach.
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Thank god for my horrible eye site


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> Thank god for my horrible eye site


At this point it should only be the Oscar and common pleco that will need to go in bigger than the 55. Which is already planned.

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

Having the Oscar in this tank right now serves two purposes. The first is for him to get bigger to try to go in with my convict. The second is to see if I can get it use to having plants so he won't rip them up. 
And third I don't trust putting anything bigger than a 55 in my upstairs apartment but will be moving in a few months to a place where I can have a big tank

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

DutchMuch said:


> Awful stocking, at that rate you will need like a 150G or something...
> Clown loaches get HUGE and a 100G is basically the general tank size for them, if not a 125 or 150. the oscar as you stated will need its own separate tank. The cichlid, i would return but up to you. Angels you could put with the clowns.


As for the cichlid, I've been really surprised and kinda pleased with it. Doesn't bother anything else. Just seems to enjoy wondering around the plants no aggression over anything not even food. It might be because the people I got it from had it a near full size silver dollar two botia loaches 9 neon tetras and a couple other things in a 15g


----------



## dpeco33 (May 12, 2011)

I don't see most Oscars as truly aggressive.. They get very large and then like to dig, so plants can become uprooted.. They are also like I said fast growing and large and when spooked can knock plants out by sheer size and running into them lol.. but they have a huge appetite, huge mouths and will eat whatever they can for into it lol..

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

dpeco33 said:


> I don't see most Oscars as truly aggressive.. They get very large and then like to dig, so plants can become uprooted.. They are also like I said fast growing and large and when spooked can knock plants out by sheer size and running into them lol.. but they have a huge appetite, huge mouths and will eat whatever they can for into it lol..
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Yeah the only time the Oscar does anything that might be considered aggressive is he pushes the other fish away from his food. But never tries to bite them... Well aside from trying to eat a small kuhli loach when I first put it in

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeco33 (May 12, 2011)

Yup.. If it fits.. He will eat it.. Lol

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

dpeco33 said:


> Yup.. If it fits.. He will eat it.. Lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Even somethings that don't... He made an attempt at my finger... But then again I was moving plants around and he didn't seem to agree with that.

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------

